# OMG I have a group interview at Macy's tomorrow! HELP



## swapmakeup (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok I signed up online for a sales associate position at Macy's, which I dont mind and I sure hope they give me the hours I am looking for but I just received the confirmation email telling me it's a group interview for tomorrow 8/12 at 3pm - 4:30pm.

Any pointers? Has anyone ever done a group interview? Anyone work currently at Macy's?

I know the standard things such as be myself so overtalk, etc... but I am nervous I haven't been on a job interview in a few years.. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## frazerti (Aug 11, 2006)

I hate macy's I think it's a front when they have those interviews ppl sa y they never call


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 11, 2006)

I've never heard of a group interview but wanted to wish you all the best!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 11, 2006)

Try this link, it might help: Group Interview for Macys.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 11, 2006)

good luck to ya


----------



## mandy_ (Aug 12, 2006)

I've only been to one group interview; and that was when I was applying to work at Hollister. Let me tell you, they asked the STUPIDEST questions ever. "If you could be an animal, what animal would you be and why?"

..WTF?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 12, 2006)

Best of luck! I hope you get it!


----------



## swapmakeup (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 13, 2006)

Keep us updated, pls!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 13, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 13, 2006)

I've only been to one group interview and it was for walmart - I think basically they do them in such a fashion to make things easier on themselves. It is much quicker and convenient to go over the rules and requirements of a job once (for a whole group) than it is several times.

Anyway, I'd suggest just being yourself and actually trying to have a little fun with it



Best of luck!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't have any advice since I have never had a group interview, but I just wanted to say good luck! I hope it all works out for you


----------

